# SCHIP Voting Details (Both parties)



## CWTrotter (Aug 23, 2007)

You can see a breakdown of the voting record at:

http://projects.washingtonpost.com/congress/110/house/1/votes/906/

At least we know who to hold accountable on an individual basis.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for the link.. That's an interesting breakdown... I've broken out the states that had more Nay votes than Yay.

State/territory	Yes	No
Alabama 2	5
Florida 10	15
Georgia 5	8
Indiana 3	5
Kentucky 2	4
Louisiana 2	4
Mississippi	1	3
Nebraska 0	3
North Carolina	5	8
Oklahoma 0	5
South Carolina	2	4
Texas 12	18
Utah 1	2

The following 4 States comprised of 32.8% of the total yes votes. I'm not picking on these states, but those numbers caught my attention as I was looking down the list.

California 34	17
New York 27	2
Pennsylvania	16	3
New Jersey	10	3

Viriginia was split down the middle 5/5. Isn't Virginia still a large tobacco State?


----------

